# Help finding my router configuration page/finding my WEP network key



## Filter

To make a long story short, I'm at my grandparents right now, and I've got a wireless network adapter for my 360 to get on live, and my grandpa has a router for me to plug into, when I go to my xbox and try to connect it, it asks for my WEP network key, I have been told I can get this by going to my routers configuration page. Can someone please get me the URL to the page so I can get it, or tell me where to find my WEP network key? Take into consideration I won't be able to reset anything or set a new address, all my 360 is asking for is the network key, thanks.

His router:

Clear Access AG10W (since this forum doesn't allow external links, google the router for the web page).

I've also tried these two URL's: 192.168.0.1, 192.168.1.1. Also, here is what is on the bottom of the router:

ClearAccess

Model: AG10W
MAC: 0019150B096C
SN: F6K00175


----------



## CentralViking19

try 192.168.2.1

or go look in the manual


----------



## MrRandom

do they not know the wep key? its just the password for their wireless network...


----------

